# [Offline][5E][Columbus, Ohio] DM and 1 player looking for 3-4 more players for in-person semi-serious weekly homebrew campaign.



## asmodeus5446 (Jun 20, 2021)

*Calling all Columbus, Ohio Critters!*

As the title suggests, myself and a friend are looking for 2-4 more players for a 5e homebrew campaign.

I'm trying to keep all of this in one place here, so if you're looking to join a hombrew 5e campaign in Cbus, check out the r/LFG post:


Check it out, and if you're interested, reply on that post, so I can keep everything all in one place.

Happy hunting!


----------



## AshurTheBear (Jun 20, 2021)

Good luck with your new campaign! Central Ohio is a great place to play D&D or other games. I made lifelong friends here from a D&D game here at Ohio State University back in the 1980s and we still play games on a weekly basis.


----------

